# Carrying Rifle While Wearing a Pack



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, I've been pondering this for a while now. I'm trying to figure out how to carry a scoped rifle, spotting scope, Tripod while wearing a pack with clothes and other day trip stuff (water, food, safety and other items) I'll be hunting high desert area in Wyoming. Plan is to hike a couple miles in and glass hillsides, ridges, etc then move during mid day to glass hillsides and ridges hiking a half mile or so at a time. I need to be in hunting mode while on the move, so having the rifle accessible is important.

Thought about a rifle scabbard for my pack frame, but also have heard of some different sling types. I need suggestions from those who are experienced with this type thing. Thanks.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I just bought an Eberlestock J34 pack that has a built in scabbard. All of the reviews I've read claim access to the rifle is quick and easy while hunting.
This pack also has A LOT of cargo space or can be minimized for day trips, very versatile.
There are (2) long narrow compartments that will accommodate a spotting scope and tripod, on each side.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

Generally with a soft day pack you can still sling it on your shoulder no problem. If using a frame pack, they make a device where you have a small hook on top of the frame to hook sling on, then a strap to hold butt stock on your packs belt.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> I just bought an Eberlestock J34 pack that has a built in scabbard. All of the reviews I've read claim access to the rifle is quick and easy while hunting.
> This pack also has A LOT of cargo space or can be minimized for day trips, very versatile.
> There are (2) long narrow compartments that will accommodate a spotting scope and tripod, on each side.


No doubt that is a sweet pack, Tony and it would be perfect. Problem is, I already dropped a big chunk of change on a spotting scope and I just can't spend that much on a pack. I already have a frame with no pack. I'm considering this 

http://www.gunslingercorral.com/

And then maybe finding a military rucksack style pack to put on the frame.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

I stick the spotter in the backpack and carry the rifle.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Personally, I only use my spotter when I am scouting, while hunting I just use my 10 x 42 Binos. and just put my Rifle over my shoulder like normal.
From my experience, specially for us flat landers, The altitude is hard on us, so the liter you can keep your pack the better. IMHO


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

83mulligan said:


> No doubt that is a sweet pack, Tony and it would be perfect. Problem is, I already dropped a big chunk of change on a spotting scope and I just can't spend that much on a pack. I already have a frame with no pack. I'm considering this
> 
> http://www.gunslingercorral.com/
> 
> And then maybe finding a military rucksack style pack to put on the frame.


Looks like that will work.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

You might look at one of the over the shoulder rifle slings. One that allows the rifle to be carried sort of port arms and your hands are free. (looks like this guy had some luck. lol)


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> You might look at one of the over the shoulder rifle slings. One that allows the rifle to be carried sort of port arms and your hands are free. (looks like this guy had some luck. lol)


Yep. I'm going into DIY mode. There is no way I'm paying 50 plus dollars for a gunslinger corral. I'm pretty sure I can fashion something like it out of aluminum and plastidip it or just make it out of uhmw.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> I just bought an Eberlestock J34 pack that has a built in scabbard. All of the reviews I've read claim access to the rifle is quick and easy while hunting.
> This pack also has A LOT of cargo space or can be minimized for day trips, very versatile.
> There are (2) long narrow compartments that will accommodate a spotting scope and tripod, on each side.


Tony, I checked out that pack at Cabelas, very nice! I talked to the sales guy and read alot about it online and they all say that if you are going into high elevation, chasing elk........like you are.......that you really should have someone take it on a lower elevation mule deer/antelope hunt before you go so that it can get broken in and acclimated to the general region.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

83mulligan said:


> Tony, I checked out that pack at Cabelas, very nice! I talked to the sales guy and read alot about it online and they all say that if you are going into high elevation, chasing elk........like you are.......that you really should have someone take it on a lower elevation mule deer/antelope hunt before you go so that it can get broken in and acclimated to the general region.



Those guys will say anything to make a sale.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Those guys will say anything to make a sale.


Tony, have you practiced with the rifle scabbard? Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

83mulligan said:


> Tony, have you practiced with the rifle scabbard? Thoughts? Opinions?


 No, no, and no. Multiple positive reviews I've read are all I have to offer.
I'm sure that the weapon and attached optics would make a difference, though I don't know to what degree.
I'll be using it to stow my hiking sticks. Should work well.
While I'm not interested in lending my pack to you, I'm perfectly content to let you try it with your gun if it would help make your decision easier. I live in NW Eaton County and work in Lansing. LMK


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

was only a joke. I would never borrow another man's hunting gear! I bought a u.s. army molle rucksack at army surplus for $19. I fastened it to my Cabela's frame and I have all the capacity I need now. Just looking at rifle carrying options and I like the idea of the rifle being protected and somewhat accessible. I don't like the idea of it being across my chest blocking and banging off my binos and pointing at the person's head that I may be walking with. Decisions, decisions. I appreciate the offer of testing it out, I may take you up on that. There is a customer I will be visiting in your home town, so it would work out good. Thank you for that.


----------

